

Lodash - Drop-in replacement for Underscore.js with upto 8x perf improvements - padolsey
https://github.com/bestiejs/lodash

======
stephenhandley
awesome. anyone who has had the time to dig into the source want to elaborate
on this?:

" Lo-Dash's performance is gained by avoiding native methods, instead opting
for simplified non-ES5 compliant methods optimized for common usage, and by
leveraging function compilation to reduce the number of overall function
calls. "

also, any chance of contributing the improvements back to underscore or is
this different enough that that's not a possibility?

~~~
jdd
@stephenhandley The readme has a link to a screencast that explains it a bit
more.

~~~
stephenhandley
oh awesome will check that thanks @jdd

